# Neues System Bootet nicht vollständig nach der Installation)

## Holger Radke

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem mit meinem zweiten Rechner. 

Nach dem Installieren von gentoo 3-2004 bekomme ich folgenden Log:

---- snip ----

Feb 20 19:28:48 pchr init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Feb 20 19:28:55 pchr syslog-ng[4527]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 going down

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr syslog-ng[4580]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr syslog-ng[4580]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr syslog-ng[4580]: Cannot open file /dev/tty12 for writing (No such file or directory)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 Sun Feb 20 20:09:31 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr 255MB LOWMEM available.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr On node 0 totalpages: 65520

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:14

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr DMI 2.1 present.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                ) @ 0x000f6f50

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3000

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3040

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Built 1 zonelists

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Initializing CPU#0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Detected 802.257 MHz processor.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Using tsc for high-res timesource

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Memory: 254528k/262080k available (3087k kernel code, 6992k reserved, 997k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Calibrating delay loop... 1572.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=786432)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Intel machine check architecture supported.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 03

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr NET: Registered protocol family 16

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb2a0, last bus=1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PCI: Using configuration type 1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr SCSI subsystem initialized

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Linux Kernel Card Services

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Machine check exception polling timer started.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr apm: overridden by ACPI.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Initializing Cryptographic API

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr inotify init: minor=63

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: 3dfx Interactive, Inc., Voodoo3 3000 , 210-0364-00X (OEM: 3dfx Interactive, Inc.)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:83ff

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c8428, set palette = c00c8457

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: pmi: ports = 3c8 3c9 3d4 3d5 3da 

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 85 Hz, hf = 91 kHz, clk = 157 MHz

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, size 16384k

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Using anticipatory io scheduler

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 1b) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide0...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hda: IBM-DTLA-305020, ATA DISK drive

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide1...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hdc: _NEC DV-5700A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr HPT370: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:08.0 (0005 -> 0007)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr HPT370: chipset revision 3

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr HPT370: 100% native mode on irq 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide2: BM-DMA at 0xbc00-0xbc07, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide3: BM-DMA at 0xbc08-0xbc0f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide2...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: IC35L060AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide2 at 0xac00-0xac07,0xb002 on irq 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide3...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide3...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide4...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Probing IDE interface ide5...

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hda: max request size: 128KiB

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hda: 40188960 sectors (20576 MB) w/380KiB Cache, CHS=39870/16/63, UDMA(33)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hda: cache flushes not supported

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: max request size: 128KiB

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(66)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: cache flushes not supported

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0:<4>hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: DMA timeout error

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: 0 bytes in FIFO

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: timeout waiting for DMA

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: dma timeout error: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr 

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: DMA disabled

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide2: reset: success

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr p1 p2 p3 p4 <<4>hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: DMA timeout error

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: 0 bytes in FIFO

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: timeout waiting for DMA

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: dma timeout error: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr 

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: DMA disabled

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide2: reset timed-out, status=0xd0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr 

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hde: drive not ready for command

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ide2: reset timed-out, status=0xd0

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr end_request: I/O error, dev hde, sector 42470064

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Buffer I/O error on device hde, logical block 5308758

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr end_request: I/O error, dev hde, sector 42470064

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Buffer I/O error on device hde, logical block 5308758

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr >

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr NET: Registered protocol family 2

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr NET: Registered protocol family 1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr NET: Registered protocol family 17

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4bios S5)

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI wakeup devices: 

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr PWRB USB0 USB1 

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr UDF-fs: No VRS found

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr XFS mounting filesystem hda1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda1

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr 0000:00:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c905C Tornado at 0xc400. Vers LK1.1.19

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Feb 20 20:37:32 pchr usbcore: registered new driver hub

Feb 20 20:37:33 pchr Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Feb 20 20:37:33 pchr agpgart: Detected VIA Apollo Pro 133 chipset

Feb 20 20:37:33 pchr agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

Feb 20 20:37:33 pchr agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Feb 20 20:37:33 pchr parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

Feb 20 20:37:33 pchr parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0000a400

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 10, io base 0000a800

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Feb 20 20:37:34 pchr hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Feb 20 20:37:35 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Feb 20 20:37:35 pchr scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

Feb 20 20:37:35 pchr <Adaptec 2940 SCSI adapter>

Feb 20 20:37:35 pchr aic7870: Single Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 16/253 SCBs

Feb 20 20:37:35 pchr 

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr (scsi0:A:5): 5.000MB/s transfers (5.000MHz, offset  :Cool: 

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Vendor: HP        Model: HP35480A          Rev: T503

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Type:   Sequential-Access                  ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Attached scsi tape st0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 5, lun 0

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr st0: try direct i/o: yes (alignment 512 B), max page reachable by HBA 1048575

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 5, lun 0,  type 1

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr (scsi0:A:6): 5.000MB/s transfers (5.000MHz, offset 15)

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Vendor: QUANTUM   Model: FIREBALL_TM3200S  Rev: 300N

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr scsi0:A:6:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr SCSI device sda: 6281856 512-byte hdwr sectors (3216 MB)

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target6/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 >

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 6, lun 0

Feb 20 20:37:53 pchr Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 6, lun 0,  type 0

Feb 20 20:37:54 pchr scsi.agent[4988]: tape at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/0:0:5:0

Feb 20 20:37:54 pchr scsi.agent[5046]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/0:0:6:0

Feb 20 20:37:54 pchr ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 20:37:55 pchr ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Feb 20 20:37:57 pchr rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

Feb 20 20:37:57 pchr rc-scripts:         "netmount" was not started.

Feb 20 20:37:57 pchr /usr/sbin/cron[5534]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Feb 20 20:37:58 pchr agetty[5596]: /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:37:58 pchr agetty[5597]: /dev/tty4: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:37:58 pchr agetty[5598]: /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:37:58 pchr agetty[5584]: /dev/tty1: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:37:58 pchr agetty[5599]: /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:37:58 pchr agetty[5590]: /dev/tty2: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:08 pchr agetty[5600]: /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:08 pchr agetty[5601]: /dev/tty4: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:08 pchr agetty[5602]: /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:08 pchr agetty[5603]: /dev/tty1: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:08 pchr agetty[5604]: /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:08 pchr agetty[5605]: /dev/tty2: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:18 pchr agetty[5606]: /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:18 pchr agetty[5607]: /dev/tty4: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:18 pchr agetty[5608]: /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:18 pchr agetty[5609]: /dev/tty1: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:18 pchr agetty[5610]: /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:18 pchr agetty[5611]: /dev/tty2: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:28 pchr agetty[5612]: /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:28 pchr agetty[5613]: /dev/tty4: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:28 pchr agetty[5614]: /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:28 pchr agetty[5615]: /dev/tty1: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:28 pchr agetty[5616]: /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:28 pchr agetty[5617]: /dev/tty2: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:38 pchr agetty[5618]: /dev/tty3: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:38 pchr agetty[5619]: /dev/tty4: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:38 pchr agetty[5620]: /dev/tty5: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:38 pchr agetty[5621]: /dev/tty1: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:38 pchr agetty[5622]: /dev/tty6: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:38 pchr agetty[5623]: /dev/tty2: No such file or directory

Feb 20 20:38:44 pchr init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Feb 20 20:38:51 pchr syslog-ng[4580]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 going down

---- snap -----

Wenn man die Boot-Meldungen des Screens hinzunimmt kann man als ersten Fehler 

irgendwas mit:

  devfsd .... 

sehen. Ich nehme mal an, das hier der eigentliche Fehlergrund liegt.

Da ich ein gentoo-Neuling bin, kann ich mit so einem Problem-Fall nicht viel anfangen.

Was kann man da tun? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Bis dann

  Holger

----------

## benjamin200

hast du env-update durchgeführt?

----------

## Holger Radke

Folgende Eingaben habe ich vor der Installation gemacht:

  # chroot /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

  # env-update

  # source /dev/profile

Danach habe ich die restliche Installation-Step's der deutschen Doku durchgeführt.

----------

## Holger Radke

 :Question:  Hat noch irgend jemand einen Tipp für mich ?

Ich würde gerne den Rechner mit Gentoo betreiben, da mir Gentoo sehr gut gefällt.

 :Laughing: 

Noch nie habe ich in so kurzer Zeit so viele Einsichten in die Linuxwelt erhalten wie mit

den beiden Gentoo-Installationen, die ich bis jetzt durchgeführt habe.

Ein Hoch auf alle Gentoo-Entwickler. Ihr habt da wirklich ein tolles System gebaut.

Holger

----------

## amne

Woher der Fehler genau kommt kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich sagen, eventuell kannst du noch ein paar Infos zu deinem System posten (welche Stage, Ausgabe von emerge info (im chroot), welcher Kernel). Wenn wirklich devfsd schuld ist könnte es helfen, auf udev zu wechseln:

Partitionen mounten, chroot ins System, emerge udev, devfs Support aus dem Kernel raus, Kernel neu kompilieren, Kernel installieren, aus dem chroot raus. Hier findest du noch ein paar Infos zu udev, ich hoffe, dass sich dein Problem so lösen lässt. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist warte vielleicht noch ein bisschen, vielleicht hat ja wer anderer noch eine gute Idee.

----------

## tuxian

Hast du devfsd-support im Kernel?

----------

## Holger Radke

Nach einem neuen Installationsversuch läuft es jetzt bis zur Meldung ...

  > Determing root device

  > The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

  > Please specify a device to boot or "shell" for a "shell".

Wenn ich dann /dev/hda1 eingebe startet das System 

ganz normal weiter und es läuft dann ordnungsgemäß.

Habe ich wohl bei den Grub-Einstellungen etwas vergessen?

Kann jemand helfen?

  Holger

----------

## Vortex375

Ich kenn mich leider noch nicht so gut aus, aber meine optionen in der grub.conf sehen so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=792
> 
> 

 

Hast du die Option real_root angegeben?

----------

## c07

Das schaut nach einem Problem mit einer Initramdisk aus. Die Lösung ist entweder, auf selbige zu verzichten (meistens ist sie nur ein unnötiger zusätzlicher Fehlerpunkt), oder sie korrekt einzurichten. Bei der von genkernel muss man das wohl auch irgendwie als Parameter übergeben können.

----------

## Holger Radke

Das mit dem <real_root> scheint bei mir in Ordnung zu sein.

Wie kann man denn die Initramdisk einrichten? Ich habe es, wie in der Anleitung angegeben wird, 

ein genkernel durchgeführt (genkernel --menuconfig --install all) . Danach einfach den Kernel benutzt.

Als Lösung könnte ich naturlich auch noch einen komplett eigenen Kernel (also ohne genkernel) kompilieren

lassen. Sollte sich so das Problem umgehen lassen? Muss ich dan irgend etwas aufrufen, um die alten 

Kompilierungen zu löschen (make depclean oder so ähnlich)?

  Holger

----------

## c07

Ein "make clean" erzwingt eine komplette Neucompilierung, sollte aber nicht nötig sein. Bei der Konfiguration musst du allerdings aufpassen, dass alles, was zum Booten notwendig ist, fest im Kernel ist (und nicht nur als Modul).

----------

## Holger Radke

Ich habe den Kernel mit einer eigenen config-Datei neu übersetzt. Dabei habe ich die die Initrd weggelassen und das ganze ohne RAM-Disk aufgebaut! Siehe da - Alles Bootet ohne Probleme.

Jetzt aber noch eine gentoo-Newbie-Frage:

Nach der Installation von dem Basis-System habe ich einige Komponenten von einer Heft-DVD installiert.

Nachdem ich ein Paket nicht auf der DVD gefunden hatte, habe ich 

# emerge --sync

durchgeführt und konnte dann das entsprechende Pakt installieren. Weil ich aber nur ein Modem habe möchte ich diverse

weitere Pakete doch wieder von der Heft-DVD installieren. KDE-Programme z.B. haben schnell mal 25 MB Download-Größe.

Das ist ein bisschen viel für ein Modem. Und ausserdem brauche ich nicht wirklich alles aus dem aktuellsten Release-Stand.

Also -> Gibt es einen Parameter oder eine Vorgehensweise beim emergen hierfür?

  Holger

----------

## TheCurse

Naja, hab sowas noch nie gemacht (mit den Paketen und so), aber ließ dir mal etwas zu Portage Overlay und --usepkg durch.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## c07

Das, was auf der DVD ist, sind doch die Sourcen? Dann musst du die passenden davon in dein DISTDIR kopieren und darauf achten, dass du explizit nur Ebuilds emergst, für die du die Sourcen hast. Ein 

```
emerge -pv '~kdebase-3.3.1'
```

 bestimmt z.B., dass nur Version 3.3.1 (aber alle Revisionen davon) in Frage kommt. In der Ausgabe steht auch, wie viel dabei noch zum Downloaden wär.

Vorhandene Ebuilds kannst du dir z.B. mit 

```
equery list -p -o kdebase
```

 aufzählen lassen. Wenn es im normalen Portagetree kein Ebuild mehr gibt, das zu deinen Sourcen passt, musst du ein Overlay erstellen, in das du das Ebuild (mit den zugehörigen Dateien) von der DVD kopierst. Im CVS gibts auch alte Ebuilds.

----------

